# SCB Stingray / Merc 300XS - 38" Top Drive



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

SCB Stingray w/ 38" Top Drive
Mercury Racing 300XS - SM 1.62

Storage & Rigging Box Under
Power Pole - SIG 8' w/ Remote Kit
Minn Kota - 36v/101# Auto/Co Pilot
Garmin 740s
Audio - Fusion IP600, WetSounds (2) 6.5", 10", Syn 4 Amp
Lenco Race Tabs - 12"x12"


Fastest Top Drive on the planet.

More Pic and video to come...


Thank you Capt Steckler.

SCB Factory


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Sweet ***** ride!!! But all that bling and you went chincy on the coolers! Pimp them out to,spend a few more dollars lol jk Nice looking set up.


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Very, Very, slick ride there Capt. The stealth graphics job from Chris is very cool, too. Numbers when you get 'em.


----------



## John Cocktosen (Mar 26, 2009)

MMMmmmm....boat ****.....


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Saw it last night rollin through Bay City.

My first thought was "uh-oh...they took the jet drive out of it and put on an outboard!" =)

Nice lookin sled fa sho!


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Did you build that boat for the CIA? haha looks awesome blacked out. What are the numbers with raised platform?


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Sweet boat! Just out of curiosity, how shallow can that boat get up?


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Csafisher said:


> Sweet boat! Just out of curiosity, how shallow can that boat get up?


They will get up when not floating if you have to - not good for props though! Iv'e done it a couple times. Mine is rigged with all weight in back and needs about 10-12" to float so gets up in less than that. That one prob floats a little shallower due to weight.

Nice boat as always!


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

I need to win the lotto so I can quit my job and be a full time SBC volunteer demo driver.


----------



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

Eric,

Why did he decide to take off the jet?

Is that aluminum rubber coated or powder coated..it looks like rubber

Cole


----------



## tcross34 (Jan 20, 2011)

Dumb question here, but what is the purpose of the top drive? Same theory as a "tuna tower?"


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

x2 what happened to the jet?


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

not the same boat....IS IT????


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

I would say they are not the same boat.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> I would say they are not the same boat.


Diff boats.

Jet has a 60" Top Drive & is still pumping water...


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

thought so...i just don't have the time to F' around on the internet all day like Dustin does!!!

LOL!!!

Stay out of the harbor for the next couple days dude...you can't fish there til after noon on saturday!!!


----------



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

My bad I could have sworn you told me that the jet boat was for Steckler...anyway is that rubber coating on the aluminum?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Coastline Marine said:


> My bad I could have sworn you told me that the jet boat was for Steckler...anyway is that rubber coating on the aluminum?


The Jet was built for his Trout Tourney partner.

Alum is Power Coated, but it has a light textured surface. Tough stuff.


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

SWEET!


----------



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

Awesome boats as always eric....who did the powder coating for you? I'm building my new boat right now and was going to do Powder but didn't want it to scratch and thought about doing rubber but didn't want it too rough...Does it seem like that's going to hold up good?


----------



## Jsteckler (Sep 4, 2009)

*first time out*

Eric, as always you did an incredible job on the boat. Like with everything first impressions are key and I was definately impressed not only with the looks and rigging perfection but the handling and performance. I just got in from my first ride in it and its nothing short of amazing. Still in the break in period obviously so havent got to really trim it out yet but I did kick it up for a second on the way in and ran it up to 75. that was with jack plate all the way down and slightly trimming up the tilt running a 26 bravo xs prop. That was light on fuel, but with trolling motor on front, all 5 batteries, and coolers on board. Im gonna run to the cut tomorow and hopefully get through with the break in period. as soon as i can open it up i will have some better numbers for everyone. 
Thanks again for another bad A** boat.
Jeff Steckler


----------



## hch3 (Jul 15, 2010)

nice as always wiyh scb
whats the fuel capacity and projected range on a full tank of gas:brew:


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

hch3 said:


> nice as always wiyh scb
> whats the fuel capacity and projected range on a full tank of gas:brew:


All SCB's have a 60 gallon fuel tank standard.

Many variables will determine range. 
For conversation, a Merc Racing 300XS burns around 26 GPH at WOT and this boat will be running 75 or so.


----------



## hch3 (Jul 15, 2010)

scb factory said:


> All SCB's have a 60 gallon fuel tank standard.
> 
> Many variables will determine range.
> For conversation, a Merc Racing 300XS burns around 26 GPH at WOT and this boat will be running 75 or so.


 eric, i am getting ready to b in the market for a new tourny boat and the scb stingray top of my list due to custom features.
i know steckler likes to make long runs to the fish as i do also.
60 gallon standard short range, can u get a 100 g tank 
and if so how much does the larger tank make diffrence to performance and or layout on a stingray hull:brew:


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

We can add an auxiliary tank to get 40-60 gal of additional fuel.

The Stingray's performance will vary. It depends how we set it up. Boats without Riser Boxes or Towers will run on average 8 mph faster.
I would say a rig like Stecklers w/ 100 gal of fuel onboard will run 66-68 at go time. Of course you will start getting much faster as 40-60 gal of fuel is burned out.

When Steckler & Lloyd ran my Stingray Sport from Freeport to Corpus, we installed an extra tank for a total of 106 gal.
Still managed to run about 74 mph full of fuel, and took around 3 hrs each way. 

They did stop in POC for some fuel on the way back though.

Lets get together to plan/quote your Tournament machine.
SCB Factory
979 299-8172


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

HCH3, Do you really think you need more than 60 gallons of fuel onboard all the time? At WOT a stingray built for speed will run around 80 full of fuel and you are burning 26 gallons per hour at WOT so you are getting around 3 mpg so your range at that speed is about 200 miles to be safe without fillling up. That stingray will really start to slow down the more fuel you pack on so it would almost be smarter to just stop and fill the 60 gallon tank up instead of carrying a hundred gallons in my opinion. With only 40 gallons of fuel in our stingray we run 4 mph faster than having 60 gallons of fuel. Get with Eric for a test drive and bring your checkbook.


----------



## boats-r-me (Nov 14, 2008)

*slick*

slick looking ride, love the clean rigging, is that some of Doug's work?


----------



## CalhounFishing (Jan 17, 2006)

*Rigging*



boats-r-me said:


> slick looking ride, love the clean rigging, is that some of Doug's work?


Yeah Doug does some of the best and cleanest work I have ever seen!


----------



## Jsteckler (Sep 4, 2009)

*Numbers on Stingray with Raised platform*

Just fished Bash this last weekend and boat ran great.

Fully loaded
60 gallons fuel, trolling motor on front, 2 guys, 5 batteries, all tournament gear, etc

-with 26 bravo xs boat ran 74-75 on way down and picked up 1-2 mph consistent on way back with about 10 -15 gallons burned out. really never got light enough to get much more lift.

-with stock 24 bravo boat ran 73 fully loaded, 60 gallons, batteries, gear etc. and with absolute glass water conditions which is tough to gain speed on top end.

I think I'll get 80 or close to it without all the fuel. will post as soon as i get to run boat lighter. Once again awesome boat eric, couldnt ask for a better all around rig.

on a side note, after running the F22, I definately need one. By far one of the finest and fastest tournament boats ive ever driven. Our stingrays are fast, but that boat is in a league of its own. 85 mph plus before we ran out of lagoon to gain speed.


----------



## T. Rep (May 24, 2009)

Jsteckler said:


> Just fished Bash this last weekend and boat ran great.
> 
> Fully loaded
> 60 gallons fuel, trolling motor on front, 2 guys, 5 batteries, all tournament gear, etc
> ...


How fast was your Stingray with the bubble console?


----------



## Jsteckler (Sep 4, 2009)

80 mph was fastest i ever got it to stay consistent. bumped a little more few times but was just with perfect waves and wind


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Some tough competition for the season opening HT Redfish Series in Chalmette, LA., with Texas Teams poised to strike.
Capt. Jeff Steckler & Jimmy Lloyd sweeping the first two days of fishing. So far, these guys have this game dialed in. Making the gamble of 200+ mile round trip runs in Jeff's new SCB Stingray/Mercury 300XS tourney rig. 
The ability to see the fish, range, and speed are proving to be key in this event.
One more day to go for the best team to take home $25,000.
Steckler/Lloyd, Akin/Thompson, Pescay/Thomason, Daughdrill/Poe, Sweezy/Malone, Eschete/Jordan, Rettig/Floyd, Barbier/Nixon, Barton/Baron and Frenette/Frenette.

Exciting series for sure.
Good luck and a safe return to all teams tomorrow.

SCB Factory


http://www.theredfishseries.com/index.php


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Tower boat than can do 400+ miles in 2 days and be leading - that's what its all about! And it looks badass in the water!

Hope they bring it home today.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

fishnfool said:


> Tower boat than can do 400+ miles in 2 days and be leading - that's what its all about! And it looks badass in the water!
> 
> Hope they bring it home today.


And hauling butt!!! Awesome!! Good luck.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Steckler/Lloyd make a three day sweep, and cash in w/ $25K.

Congrats guys!


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

Sure makes for good drive home.


----------



## CalhounFishing (Jan 17, 2006)

Now that is awesome! What a weekend good job guys!


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Congrats to Team SCB (Steckler / Lloyd) on a great win against some serious competition!


----------



## Jsteckler (Sep 4, 2009)

*Chalmette Win*

Eric, couldnt have done it without the boat. We ran almost 700 miles over 3 days wide open in everything from 6 inches of water to 6 foot rollers in the mississippi river. cant say enough about the boat. hands down the ultimate tournament rig. thanks again for the support.

numbers:

loaded down 64 gallons fuel, 3 gallons oil, spare hub, spare prop, box of tools, trolling motor, 5 optima batteries, easily and 100 pounds of tackle and gear 71-73 mph outta the gate with 26 bravo xs @ 5800 rpm. roughly 75 after fuel got burned down to half tank. never got to see full speed light due to encounter with underwater rocks which knocked us back down to 70 mph. prop is torched but still held 70 for the next 2 days of competition. Was very impressed. all boats are fast when they're new and light but the stingray rocks out no matter what the load, or the weather.
keep up the good work slim.

jeff s


----------



## Jsteckler (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank You everyone for the congrats, and thank you to our sponsors:
Inland Industrial, SCB Boats, Mercury Outboards, Norton Lures, Casa De Cuentos Outfitters, and our families.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Here you go JP. 

Port Mansfield assult vehicle.


----------



## Aggieholic (Mar 30, 2005)

*Gracias*

Eric, thanks for the info.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*HT Series Lake Charles - Win #2*

Big congrats to Jeff Steckler & Jimmy Lloyd on another 1st Place Win in the 2011 HT Redfish Series.

Total 3-day weight of 48.86 pounds, and another fat $25,000 check.

http://www.theredfishseries.com/attachment.php?file=a3&db=event&id=16

These guys are an top of the game, taking full advantage of the speed and range of Capt Stecklers new SCB Stingray/Mercury 300XS tournament rig. 
Sight fishing from the drive tower, in very shallow water & reports of 200+ mile runs per day over the 3 day event.

Huge gamble, but paying off big time.

Pat Malone and the HT Team is putting on a world class redfish tournament. Keep up the good work.

Next stop, Jacksonville FL.

SCB factory


----------



## boatdriver (Feb 28, 2006)

*WOW!!!!!*

These guys stayed at the A+ Motel here in Sulphur, LA. It's not far from my house. I passed there going to and from work everyday. To see these boats in person gives you a wow factor. I had 3 budies that fished the tournament and said that both of the SCB's were sweet. Very nice work!!! Congrats to the winners. Reports also said the they were cruising at a cool 83 mph.


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

Did they win today, just saw Steckler on the 6:00 news.


----------

